
Bountify spawns a suite of HN tools - bevan
https://bountify.co/blog/bountify-spawns-a-suite-of-hn-tools
======
belbn
You're doing it wrong.

I'm a Forrst member and I've followed your little site from the beginning. You
have a neat concept but your promotion strategy is pretty bad. I'd also not
try to make a profit from day one.

~~~
bevan
Belbn, thanks for the feedback. What do you think would be a good promotion
strategy?

